# Analog cos phi Messgerät



## magmaa (11 August 2009)

Hallo ich suche eine Analog cos phi Messgerät in dieser Form 







kann mir jemand sagen wo bzw. was solche ein Gerät kostet?


----------



## Gini (11 August 2009)

*Cos-Phi-Messgerät*

Versuche es mal bei www.dahms-gmbh.de

Im PDF-Katalog (ganz unten auf der Seite) stehen sogar die Preise drin.

Wir beziehen dort eigentlich fast alle Messgeräte. Nur so ein "cos-phi"-Ding habe ich bisher noch nicht benötigt. Ist auch nicht gerade billig das Teil.

MfG,

Gini


----------



## magmaa (11 August 2009)

Hm ist wirklich kein Schnäppchen mit fast 300 Euronen trotzdem Danke.


----------



## wm-webservice (11 August 2009)

*Messgeräte und Zubehör*

Hallo Magmaa,

wir setzen überwiegend Analoganzeiger der Fa. IME ein.
Die haben ebenfalls Leistungsfaktoranzeigen in Analoger Bauform.


----------



## Znaper (12 August 2009)

Schau mal hier nach: http://www.celsa-messgeraete.de/

Darüber beziehe ich immer meine Messgeräte, sind vom Preisgefüge günstig meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## magmaa (12 August 2009)

Danke für die Links suche aber eher so ein low budget Gerät aller Conrad nur gibt es die da nicht. Oder ich bin nicht fündig geworden.


----------

